# Smoking Ribs - rub tips



## mattsmith379 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I am going to smoke two racks of spare ribs tomorrow on my Weber Kettle.  I tried doing the 3-2-1 method last time and messed up a few things along the way, mostly the 1 part.  The rub I used last time I didn't feel like had enough flavor.  I'm in KC and was thinking about buying some of Smoking Guns mild rub, but wasn't sure if there were others that people would recommend.  I'm smoking these for several people including kids so I want to stay away from anything spicy and I will put a sauce on the ribs at the end.  

Also how many people use a mustard base or oil base to bind the rub?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 30, 2015)

i make a memphis rub for mine,i've tried several different ones but i always go back to the memphis,just my preference.i put it on night before,i personally don't use mustard,but one of these time i'm going to try it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 30, 2015)

Oil will unlock flavor compounds in Rub, especially in garlic, so oil is useful. Here is a good all purpose rub that is full flavored and kid friendly. A tsp of Oregano and/or Thyme is really good, gives a Cajun spin. Add a tsp of Cumin and Cocoa Powder for more of a Southwestern/Mexican twist. It is versatile, you can add anything you like...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

Try this too, They were designed to work together...

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.


----------



## brooksy (Oct 30, 2015)

I would say even if you don't use Chef Jimmy's rub make your own. That way you know exactly what's in it and you can control every part of it. The basic ingredients are salt, pepper, onion, garlic, paprika and brown sugar. From there you can build your run to suit your taste.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm a Jeff's rub fan since joining the forum.  It is an awesome rub and supports the site!

Mike


----------



## andymiddle (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi there. I am the head chef at a smoke house in England. We make our own rub. Mixing paprika powder, soft brown sugar and mixed herbs together. Then season with salt and pepper.


----------



## kmhicks (Nov 25, 2015)

If you are looking for an inexpensive commercial rub I recommend Kroger Signature (store brand). II have used the Texas BBQ rub quite a bit, and have had good success. I'm at the point now where I am experimenting with make my own rubs, but I still fall back on this from time to time.

I recently found a jar of Custom Culinary pork BBQ spe and tried it. Not bad in my opinion, but could use a little more heat.


----------

